# Medical schools in UK



## pedramrad (Feb 25, 2006)

I am applying to Bristol, Sheffield, Glasgow, HYMS (Hull and York Medical School) and University of London St. Geroge's Medical School.

Any ideas or suggestions about these?


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

pedramrad said:


> I am applying to Bristol, Sheffield, Glasgow, HYMS (Hull and York Medical School) and University of London St. Geroge's Medical School.
> 
> Any ideas or suggestions about these?


Well I heard Bristol has a good rating in the league tables.

My friend goes to St Georges, it's a smaller university compared to other universities, but it's meant to have a excellent course in medicine.

Hull is a recently new medical school.

Dont know much about Sheffield.


----------



## Saleel (Mar 9, 2006)

St. George's, University of London has a student site here:

www.gmuslims.com

(Not the official student site, but you can ask questions here from currents students, etc.)


----------



## bestest_sam (Jul 21, 2006)

You can only apply to 4 medical schools in the UK. You've got six =S


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

iv applied to kings,hull,southampton (GEP) and leeds


----------



## Sadaf (May 24, 2006)

Sadia said:


> iv applied to kings,hull,southampton (GEP) and leeds


Is it true that in the UK its like Pakistan you go to medical college right after high school??? Also how is Kings college??


----------



## DrVladdy (Oct 20, 2006)

Sadaf said:


> Is it true that in the UK its like Pakistan you go to medical college right after high school??? Also how is Kings college??


That is the case in most parts of the world outside North America...#yes


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

Sadaf said:


> Is it true that in the UK its like Pakistan you go to medical college right after high school??? Also how is Kings college??


yes it is dear...we have 2 options, 

1-straight after college off to uni (med school)...(our high school ends in year 11, we then have 2 years of college years 12-13 in which we do our Alevels, for med you have to do chemistry, Biology and any other subject)

2-Graduate Entry programme (GEP), after your degree, preferably a Bsc (and a minimum of a pass at Alevel chem and bio) you can study medicine in 4 years flat..but usually for most GEP's you have to either take the GAMSAT/BMAT.

And kings college is the shizzle, iv applied there and even though it is 5yrs id take that offer over any GEP, beacause its LONDON! (a couple of mins away from london bridge)and there aint no place like london now is there?

:happy:


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

true about Kings college, it has a very good reputation


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

hence it being harder to gain admission..majid have u applied this yr?


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

yes i have. But i only applied to the ones who dont take UKcat coz i missed the deadline for that.

let's see how it goes...


----------



## SalSabeel (Nov 26, 2006)

Over all, would you guys prefer going to uni. in UK or PK. And what if you're study medicine in PK, but then you want to work in UK, so you have to go through a whole examination process...for ex. if u decide to come back to the US u have to take all those exams n stuff that take like 10 years (Exageration) to do..etc. etc.?


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

we're having a smiliar discussion in the "life in pakistan" (or something) thread..personally if pakistan didnt require physics at Alevel and i could come and practice in england as "normal" then id be in pak without a doubt..id prefer to study in pakistan as i feel its an experience in itself...englands geting a tad bit boring after 21 years..saying that if i did study in pak i think id practice there too as i (my opinion)..pakistan is in dire need of non-stuck up doctors...who think they're extra terrestrial or something because they've studied for 5 yrs...


----------



## aliya_uk (Dec 13, 2006)

Sadaf said:


> Is it true that in the UK its like Pakistan you go to medical college right after high school??? Also *how is Kings college*??


amazing!... but i think i'm a bit biased since i've been there for 5 years!#wink


----------



## jamtart7 (Jun 29, 2007)

ratings of medical schools in the uk are pretty much useless to anybody who suggested it. (if you do want league tables though, check here)

I'd have brizzle as your first pick! gorgeous cityhttp://www.medicineapplications.co.uk/medical_schools


----------



## sandhu (Jul 16, 2007)

hey, i'm graduating high school next year in canada and was wondering if i can apply to any med school rite after


----------



## Faizee (Dec 27, 2009)

my name is Faizee em in first year studying in Dow Medical College in Karachi, Pakistan.
I will complete ma five years here wanna ask that after completing my MBBS programme i wanna go to UK or USA for ma post graduate programme(Masters) like cardiosurgeon etc.

Can anybody tell me bout the scholarships in UK or USA? the procedure for applying there?? how much it costs on the whole for an international student?


----------



## izz_1616 (Jun 10, 2010)

Faizee said:


> my name is Faizee em in first year studying in Dow Medical College in Karachi, Pakistan.
> I will complete ma five years here wanna ask that after completing my MBBS programme i wanna go to UK or USA for ma post graduate programme(Masters) like cardiosurgeon etc.
> 
> Can anybody tell me bout the scholarships in UK or USA? the procedure for applying there?? how much it costs on the whole for an international student?


I'm not sure what you trying to say, do you mean that you want to become a CT surgeon and that you would like to undertake this training in the UK/USA, or do you mean that you want to do a postgraduate degree in a cardiac related field, because doing the latter wont automatically make you a CT surgeon. Doing a masters in the UK would mean international fees, theres no set value for this, but just a guide be prepared to fork out up to ?20,000 for the top unis. You can find out about scholarships on their websites, but once again, these arn't found in huge abundances, are competitive to get, and often dont cover the full cost of the course.

In the UK, once you finish your MBBS, you undertake 2 years of foundation training (which you are paid for), after which you undertake your speciality training, i.e in CT surgery. So once you've finished your MBBS, if you dont do your internship in Pakistan, you'd need to come to the UK, do the foundation training and then you could start specializing in CT surgery.

I have to say though, becoming a CT surgeon in the UK is highly competitive, there are several hundered applications per place available. It can be done, but you really need to be at the top of your game. Dont know much about the USA system, hope thats helped!


----------



## shoaib ali (Oct 31, 2009)

i got admission in AL-SAINT university domunica cannda for 5 year MD degree , any one please tell me about the university , the rank of the university , is it good for MD ?? and also can i go for it ???


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2011)

Sadia said:


> yes it is dear...we have 2 options,
> 
> 1-straight after college off to uni (med school)...(our high school ends in year 11, we then have 2 years of college years 12-13 in which we do our Alevels, for med you have to do chemistry, Biology and any other subject)
> 
> ...


Hi there,
I am a Canadian high school student in my final year of grade 12. And I really wanna go to a UK med school that is direct entry, so I don't have to waste time doing uni here. I was wondering what schools don't require the UKCAT and what are the procedures for an international student. I am really aiming to get in this year.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2011)

Majid said:


> yes i have. But i only applied to the ones who dont take UKcat coz i missed the deadline for that.
> 
> let's see how it goes...


what schools don't require that test?


----------



## WingCommander (Jun 6, 2011)

Can anyone please tell me what is the recognition of Romanian MD in the world?
Iv heard Romanian medical degrees aren't recognized in Pakistan. Is it true?
Is the standard of Education in Romania any good? 

Please could someone also give me information on Grigore T. Popa uni of Medicine and Pharmacy, Iasi.
Which university in Romania is the best?
I need lots of info about medicine in Romania..... any one willing to help me out please?

kind regards.


----------



## Cutaneoplast? (Dec 15, 2010)

WingCommander said:


> Can anyone please tell me what is the recognition of Romanian MD in the world?
> Iv heard Romanian medical degrees aren't recognized in Pakistan. Is it true?
> Is the standard of Education in Romania any good?
> 
> ...


As long as it carries 360 ECTS credits and is found on the Avicenna Directory of Medical Schools list.

Bucharesti and Cluj Napoca are the two best ones in Romania.


----------

